# enclosure help



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

whos really good with enclosures and can figure out some specs or get me the info to make an enclosure for a vega series 12 dual 4 ohm sub for me cause im havin a hell of a time tryin to figure out how to tune it to 32 hz. cause i could build it to the factory specs but i want to get the most bass and performance that i can get outta the sub because i got it in a box right now (built to manufact. specs) but i wanna make a new one because i think i can get more performance out of it with a differnt enclosure.oh, and to all the people that say use search, i did, and i really didnt find any thing very helpful, and the reason i asked for specs or box plans is because i tried using the calculator on 12 volt and im pretty sure i didnt do it right cause it was givin me numbers that didnt fit what info i put in it at all. im really confused with all these damn numbers :uh:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

sorry for such a long post


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king+May 29 2005, 01:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so was that


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

sorry if its a run on sentence, but its readable and understandable, so does anyone have any helpful responses?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what size are you needing this box to be (cubic ft)


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

2.23 sq. ft. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and this is a cerwin vega sub? or what? do you know the displacement of it?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

ya, its the vega series, tha old ones, not the new silver ones, and the driver displacement is 1.60 ft with the little 3 after ft. what else you need to know?i can get all the info


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@May 29 2005, 10:32 PM
> *ya, its the vega series, tha old ones, not the new silver ones, and the driver displacement is 1.60 ft with the little 3 after ft. what else you need to know?i can get all the info
> [snapback]3198411[/snapback]​*


I think you've got something confused, the displacement of that woofer is NOT 1.6 cu. ft. the VAS might be 1.6, but not displacement.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

yah, my bad on that i was lookin at the wrong numbers, the driver displacement is .13 ft


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

do you also need the thielle-small paramaters?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king+Jun 1 2005, 12:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you also need to post it seven times?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

didnt mean to repost so many times, the server was fuckin up and it wouldnt post it (so i thought)


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

aint been around to check this thread, benn gone the last 4 days, no new replies??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 5 2005, 05:50 PM
> *aint been around to check this thread, benn gone the last 4 days, no new replies??
> [snapback]3227712[/snapback]​*


Nope, doesn't look like it... :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

are you porting the box?? [being that your seeking out 2.23cuft im guessing you are]

is the box going in the trunk of a car or are you placing it in a truck>? [just for space purposes]

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jun 5 2005, 06:22 PM
> *are you porting the box?? [being that your seeking out 2.23cuft im guessing you are]
> 
> is the box going in the trunk of a car or are you placing it in a truck>? [just for space purposes]
> ...


refer to the first post.....lol


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

its going in a blazer (hatch back), and yes, it is going to be ported, prolly shoulda mentioned that earlier, and it took me a while to get back to this thread cause 2 nights ago i ran into legal troubles, but ya, all helpful replies on helping build this enclosure are highly appreciated since i kinda have trouble with enclosures, but even tho this thread really aint got no where yet, thanks to all the peeps with helpful info :biggrin:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

sorry bout the double post


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 9 2005, 08:57 PM
> *sorry bout the double post
> [snapback]3251095[/snapback]​*


So you make another post to say you are sorry? LoL
You are supposed to edit the second post to say you are sorry...


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

well brian, your a pretty knowledgable person on this shit, any input or info on making this enclosure?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn, any body wanna help me out with this?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn this topic is dead


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

some one, any one, please help me out wit this shit


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

daaammmmnnnn somebody gotta be readin this who can help me out, is it that much trouble for some body to go through to figure this shit out for me???


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

idk how accurate it is, but http://www.the12volt.com has a port calculator, here's a direct link http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp#por


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and this looks more like something sean would use...if its even accurate

http://www.mhsoft.nl/PortLength.asp


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i'll try the second link but i tried the calculator on 12 volt but i fucked up the numbers or sumptin cause it gave me some crazy ass numbers


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 15 2005, 01:23 AM
> *and this looks more like something sean would use...if its even accurate
> 
> http://www.mhsoft.nl/PortLength.asp
> [snapback]3274983[/snapback]​*


here's what he uses...














I think he might fuel it with one of these....














:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2005, 04:22 PM
> *here's what he uses...
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was picturing, pardon the pun... :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here...try this and see what happens


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

As a quick reference, and what I refer to others to use, is http://www.carstereo.com/help2/Articles.cfm?id=31 It seems to work the best from what I've tested with it.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

good lookin 1ofakind and ibanender, very very helpful, i can finally start buildin this box now, damn, lol, it sure did take a grip to find out what i needed to know, but good lookin homies :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i can't find the lil piece of paper i got around here somewhere that tells me how to calculate port length, if i ever do, i'll post it up here and find out if its a correct way to calculate


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 15 2005, 08:16 PM
> *i can't find the lil piece of paper i got around here somewhere that tells me how to calculate port length, if i ever do, i'll post it up here and find out if its a correct way to calculate
> [snapback]3278308[/snapback]​*


here is the formula.











FB=tuning freq
AV=cross section area of the vent
LV=effective length (not to be confused with physical length)
VB=net volume


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

hey 1ofakind, in that box diagram you posted that said try this and see what happens, the part where it explains the port seems off cause usually the port is just an l shaped piece of mdf, im kinda havin trouble explainin it but do you sorta get what im sayin???


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

its basically telling you, that inside dimensions of that port are going to be 3.5" tall, by 5" wide, by 9.924" long er deep.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 16 2005, 02:01 AM
> *hey 1ofakind, in that box diagram you posted that said try this and see what happens, the part where it explains the port seems off cause usually the port is just an l shaped piece of mdf, im kinda havin trouble explainin it but do you sorta get what im sayin???
> [snapback]3279802[/snapback]​*


the program gives you the port as having 4 sides. you can use the enclosure walls as the sides of the port.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

oh shit, my bad on that, lol


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

oh, and i take it that the enclosure dimensions posted are internal dim.?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 18 2005, 05:19 PM
> *oh, and i take it that the enclosure dimensions posted are internal dim.?
> [snapback]3290953[/snapback]​*


i think i made them external


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

good lookin cause i was about to start on it today, got all my mdf, t nuts, liquid nails and dry wall screws and supplies and shit, jus had to get that clarified, good lookin homie


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 18 2005, 04:56 PM
> *good lookin cause i was about to start on it today, got all my mdf, t nuts, liquid nails and dry wall screws and supplies and shit, jus had to get that clarified, good lookin homie
> [snapback]3291057[/snapback]​*


T nuts? what do you need T nuts for?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

terminal cups, dont wanna strip the holes :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 18 2005, 09:17 PM
> *terminal cups, dont wanna strip the holes  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3291962[/snapback]​*


um, still, a t nut is driven into the wood, how do you strip the holes on a terminal cup, they are bigger than the screws you will be using, and aren't any thicker than 1/8th of an inch, and idk too many people who will take something apart if they are going through and checking everything as thorough as you are, ditch the t nuts


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i use t-nuts (not with drywall screws though, lol)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 18 2005, 09:38 PM
> *i use t-nuts (not with drywall screws though, lol)
> [snapback]3292037[/snapback]​*


the only time i would use t nuts, is to mount a subwoofer i know i'll be taking out alot, or a custom touch so the speaker grill's with cloth bolt onto the box


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 18 2005, 10:44 PM
> *the only time i would use t nuts, is to mount a subwoofer i know i'll be taking out alot
> [snapback]3292060[/snapback]​*


well yea..that's the idea. never know if you might have to take it out. 

now using it on a terminal cup....dunno about that one. personally i don't use terminal cups.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 18 2005, 09:51 PM
> *well yea..that's the idea.  never know if you might have to take it out.
> 
> now using it on a terminal cup....dunno about that one. personally i don't use terminal cups.
> [snapback]3292080[/snapback]​*


good advice, why drill a 3" or bigger round hole for something you would only have to drill a 3/8" hole, if that, i can see for home application.....even then...lol


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

fucking lil server is being a peice of shit


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i aint using dry wall screws to attach the terminal cups, i just never have, i use t nuts jus in case i fuck the wiring so if i have to take it apart to re do the wiring i dont gotta worry about the hole stripping out


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont know why, i just like using terminal cups, they look cleaner imo, and air leaking out of them isnt an issue cause i got o rings the sam diameter that seal them :biggrin:

p.s, i seen your posts way before the newest one by you and went to reply but the server was fuckin up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 18 2005, 11:28 PM
> *i dont know why, i just like using terminal cups, they look cleaner imo, and air leaking out of them isnt an issue cause i got o rings the sam diameter that seal them :biggrin:
> 
> p.s, i seen your posts way before the newest one by you and went to reply but the server was fuckin up
> [snapback]3292134[/snapback]​*


you shouldn't see them at all when your finsished. so looks dont' really matter.

two wires coming out that is hardly noticable..or a big as black thing with clips on it. i know my choice!!


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

lol, i dunno, i guess its just a thing of personal preference


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

must be


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 18 2005, 10:30 PM
> *you shouldn't see them at all when your finsished. so looks dont' really matter.
> 
> two wires coming out that is hardly noticable..or a big as black thing with clips on it. i know my choice!!
> [snapback]3292139[/snapback]​*


that, and idk too many people who are gonna look at the back of the speaker box if its up against a wall...... i guess its a personal preference :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:0 


[attachmentid=194544]


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

what the hell is that link got to do with, and what the hell is that site all about :dunno:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

hey 1ofaknd, i decided im gonna put 2 subs in the enclosure, what would the enclosure dim. be after adding another sub (same sub as before, jus 2 instead of 1


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn..give me time to get online foo!!


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

sorry bout the inconvenience,lol,next time ill jus pm you, and expect a pm on some model tips,lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lemme get the pics...the only thing i'm not sure about is the port area. i made it 40 sq. in. dunno how good that'll be for it though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

tight shit man, good lookin, bout to go start the build, gave the boxes i built to my cousin,lol, ill let you know how they turn out :biggrin:


----------

